# Connecting 4 Gauge Power wire to Battery + Block



## B&K (May 10, 2011)

*How do you Connect 4 Gauge Power wire to Battery + Block ???*

Hello All! I Don't really post much but I do read the forums from time to time and boy this has sure grown over the years. I'm finally going to install an aftermarket stereo to my wifes 2011 Cruze ECO but I have a question for the pros.... I am going to run a 4 gauge power wire for the amp but how do you connect it to the battery? The factory setup sucks for doing what I need to do, not the standard battery connections from years ago. Is there a certain power distribution block to get that will work from; Ebay, Parts Express, MCM Electronics? I'm going to take some pics and post up my install when I'm done so others can see what and how I did it.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## B&K (May 10, 2011)

Wow, 101 views and no responses yet? I take it nobody has any experience of hooking up a power wire directly to the battery then??


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

XtremeRevolution would be your best bet for any answers about this. I wish I knew about electrical but its my biggest weak point. But here is a free bump!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## B&K (May 10, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm curious what you mean by standard battery connections, as the cruze uses the most standard top post battery design. GM for years used side post battery's so I assume that is what you are more used to seeing.


----------



## B&K (May 10, 2011)

I guess ill need to post a pic. Yes it is a topmmount but it has a 4" piece of wire going to a factory distribution block off of the battery + side. I've installed dozens of steros over the past 20 years and never seen this before.


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

This is what I did for the auto tilt mirror install for the constant +12V
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/12714-auto-tilt-pasenger-mirror.html


----------

